# Price dilema



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I have always wanted a Wilson Combat CQB. Problem is the 2K price tag:smt022 So my question for you guys is what can I get that has the same looks







and decent accuracy/ dependability that I will not be spending the same amount on. I like the Novak sights, long beavertail, black/grey grips, green frame and balck slide. Help, I want this gun. I can take monetary donations as well instead of having to find something else:mrgreen:


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Have you considered their KZ-45 model? It's in the $1300-$1400 range.

I have a Taurus PT1911. It cost me $500 and has features that will cost you alot more on other brands.
The Springfield Loaded model is also worth considering.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have U seen the WIlson night sights? I don't think they are that great when U use the gun in the daytime...

No offense, the Taurus may be a good deal for the money. But no matter what their advertising says, the Taurus is NOT the same as a 1911 that costs over $1k (I know Taurus likes to add up the total in their advertisement and claim that the gun is like a $1600 gun or something close to that).

If ya DID have the cash, I'd go with a Nighthawk over a Wilson, personally.

I think it is Les Baer that has a new, cheaper model gun. Check that out. I wasn't that impressed with the Springfield TRP I had. For $1200, get something else.

But, for around $900, the Springfield MC Operator is really sweet.

As for the Mil Spec and Loaded Springfields. One, ya tend to have to give these guns trigger jobs because the stock trigger isn't the bets. And two, their sights suck. They are novak sights, but they seem to be something made only for Springfield. Their Novak nightsights are horrible. There is no white wring around the tritium, and they are very hard to see unless it is dark. And, their white dot Novak's have crappy little, tiny dots.

The S&W 1911's are nice. If U like adj sights, that cheaper 1911 DK for the upper $900 range is really sweet. It is 2 tone and has a magwell as well.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Oct 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Have U seen the WIlson night sights? I don't think they are that great when U use the gun in the daytime...
> 
> No offense, the Taurus may be a good deal for the money. But no matter what their advertising says, the Taurus is NOT the same as a 1911 that costs over $1k (I know Taurus likes to add up the total in their advertisement and claim that the gun is like a $1600 gun or something close to that).
> 
> ...


If you go Nighthawk, go with a cookie cutter gun and don't try to customize it too much or you may wait till next Christmas, or longer. I could write a full column on the bad service on delivery but it is just my experience and may not hold true for others. They may be experiencing the problem of growing too fast too quick and have more business than they can handle. By not CNC-ing thier own frames and slides, other suppliers can, and they claim did, put them behind the eight-ball. I just hope the product is better than the service.:smt022 :smt022


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*1911 with the same look*

You only mentioned that you want one with the same look, but without the $2k price tag. If that is the case I'd get a quality high end production or custom gun and then spend a little to get the look you are after. I'd start with a base gun that is in the $800-1200 range which gives you plenty of choices of quality guns already having most or all the features and good fit and finish. Then most of the money to spend would be on finish and sites if you don't like the ones it comes with. Add some grips of which there are a ton to choose from and maybe a small part or two and you are set.

I that isn't the route you want to go then even though it's a little different look the Kimber Warrior or Desert Warrior look pretty cool and they were designed for the military so the features are bit different than the other Kimber's. Price is like $1200 or so. I'm not wowed by their night sites, but that's fixable.

I like the magwell on that CQB that you like. It looks slimmer than most magwells. It or a similar one may be available aftermarket.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

For that "look" you could buy a taurus PT1911 For about 450-500$ and have the frame and slide coated to the colors you want.It wont be wilson"quality "???but it would look very similar:watching:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Take a look at the Springfield Operator. It's similar in a few ways, isn't as pricey, and Springfield usually puts out a good product.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Similar look gun*

The Kimber Tactical Custom II is similar in looks, but it is gray anodized frame with black slide instead of green frame with black slide. Also has ambi-safety which the the Wilson your after does not, but I don't know if you care.

Retail is $1158.00 so maybe close to $1000.00 if you find a decent deal.

http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/tactical/tacticalcustom.php

Wilson, Night Hawk, Ed Brown, Les Baer, and maybe Rock River Arms all probably have a level of superiority over Kimber, but I don't really know what the real differences are. The only custom level 1911s I've been able to really get my hands on are the Les Baer Thunder Ranch Special which was a range rental and my own Kimber Super Match II. For the money I think I would have been better off with a Les Baer, but oh well.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

My vote is either Kimber or Springfield Armory.


----------

